# Muffin Factory



## yanivt (Sep 1, 2019)

Made the muffin factory.
Awesome fun to build. Sounds amazing, ton of options, very quiet and versatile with plenty of gain.
Highly recommend!


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 1, 2019)

I’ve been fascinated by that pedal.

How would you describe the tones as compared to other fuzzes?


----------



## yanivt (Sep 1, 2019)

To my ears it is a fuzz closer to distortion on the fuzz axis.
It is not an octave fuzz and has less of a "whistling" effect.
This is very much what I like.
There are many options yet to explore in it (20 dip switches)...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 1, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 1, 2019)

Incredible work!


----------



## Dreamlands (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks great!  
That's a clean looking rectangular hole, too. 
I have to cut one roughly that size for a character display soon and hope to do half as good a job.


----------



## Barry (Sep 1, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> Looks great!
> That's a clean looking rectangular hole, too.
> I have to cut one roughly that size for a character display soon and hope to do half as good a job.


What did you cut that with? That's an awesome build


----------



## sertanksalot (Sep 1, 2019)

You must be a tube amp builder with those shielded input/output cables.     Awesome build.


----------



## yanivt (Sep 2, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> Looks great!
> That's a clean looking rectangular hole, too.
> I have to cut one roughly that size for a character display soon and hope to do half as good a job.


Thanks!
Its no biggie. Drill the holes marked in the build doc and then use a rectangular file.
You can draw a line of the rectangle on the outside and then file until you reach the marking.
Good file really helps here but Aluminum is very soft and it is not a big effort to make it a rectangle.
Good Luck!


----------



## Gordo (Sep 2, 2019)

Your rectangular cutout looks WAY nicer than mine...


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 5, 2019)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 5, 2019)

Exquisite!
I can't wait for someone to build one using only stomp switches


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 7, 2019)

dig


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 7, 2019)

How do you like your Hakko station? I love mine.


----------



## yanivt (Sep 18, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> How do you like your Hakko station? I love mine.


The Hakko great for the price. Does an excellent job.


----------

